# Mesquite



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone have any extra Mesquite I can get?

I need some for pens.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Fishnut said:


> Does anyone have any extra Mesquite I can get?
> 
> I need some for pens.


Don't have time to deliver, but I do have a mess of mesquite too small for calls, but fine for pens.

Pearland/Friendswood area, close to the the beltway.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Let us know where you're close to. I could spare a little.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Likewise. Where ya located?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

he's out in Magnolia.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

well now thats its been posted , I might be looking as well.. anyone selling?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I had some but it sure made that brisket taste good.













All of it was too small even for pens.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Bobby said:


> I had some but it sure made that brisket taste good.
> 
> All of it was too small even for pens.


TEASE!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Don't have time to deliver, but I do have a mess of mesquite too small for calls, but fine for pens.

Pearland/Friendswood area, close to the the beltway.

*IT'S FREE !*

__________________


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got a bunch also...and like ET ...it's free...

near SW Houston.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I have hundreds and hundreds of mesquite pen blanks as well as about 2000 bf of mesquite in log form waiting for me to mill on my sawmill when I need it. If you need mesquite blanks and are willing to pay shipping, let me know. No cost to a fellow 2cooler!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"..as well as about 2000 bf of mesquite in log form waiting for me to mill on my sawmill..."_

Wow!!! One of these days.........


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

*Sorry*

I posted this and then got busy, I will pay for shipping not looking for a free hand out. I could get some at my deer lease but we have rules about running chainsaws and making alot of noise during the season.

Please PM or email the cost for shipping and I will gladly send you a check ASAP.

Matt
[email protected]


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry I didn't answer sooner but I've been out of town. I have plenty if you want to drop by - Off Jones Rd. north of 1960 so it shouldn't be too far from you. No charge.


----------

